
Tom Kiefer documents lives via items seized by border patrol - edward
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/story/2019-12-02/tom-kiefer-exhibition-el-sueno-americano
======
YeGoblynQueenne
They threw away insulin as "potentially lethal or nonessential"? I don't
understand this. Did they replace the thrown-away medication with other, whose
provenance they could check or did they just leave those people without it?
For diabetics, that would mean they just left them to die, no?

Edit: to clarify I don't believe that diabetics were left to die without
insulin and I sure haven't heard anything like that in the news. I'm wondering
what is the process in place for people with chronic diseases.

~~~
ptah
possibly they didn't want them to profit from selling the insulin in US
[https://khn.org/news/americans-cross-border-into-mexico-
to-b...](https://khn.org/news/americans-cross-border-into-mexico-to-buy-
insulin-at-a-fraction-of-u-s-cost/)

~~~
deogeo
Doesn't the US have a free trade agreement with Mexico? Then surely such _free
trade_ would be covered, no? It couldn't _possibly_ be limited to just
corporations?

~~~
derision
You still have to bring those products in through legal channels

------
_wldu
Why throw away that girl's music CDs? They are harmless and probably brought
her a lot of joy.

~~~
ceejayoz
There's a saying: "the cruelty is the point".

------
matttproud
The country and its people have a punitively cruel side to them. Many would
make fantastic authoritarians.

(I’m from there.)

------
InterimNew
What’s the hacker news angle on this article? I was happy to discuss it on
other sites this morning, but it seems like a purely political article without
any unique appeal to Hackers.

~~~
Nasrudith
Because travel over boarders unmolested and ability to transport data are
important both philosophically and practicality. Much of the appeal of the
internet is the casual reach - these actions are the exact opposite.

In addition to concerns about human rights which are succinctly described as
"everyone's problem" and not to be dismissed because of whose team would look
bad.

